# HGH ansomone - factory



## winny1001 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been getting this direct from the factory , but they have stopped correspondence. does anyone know if they have stopped doing it.

Could anyone suggest a similar alternative

I have access to Riptropin

I am not interested in sources , just brand suggestions

Many thanks


----------



## adiwitko (Apr 8, 2021)

I hear that generic gold tops are quite popular from china now but I am yet to try them and my other option was Hygetropin but after hearing from multiple direct sources from china that it's just the same generic with a fancy box sold at a markup.


----------



## Uncleb (Jul 27, 2021)

Well did you ever get a reply from them? I'm in a similar situation


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Makes me laugh when I see people posting that they get ansomone direct from the factory lol

I can assure you that no one on here is getting ansomone direct!

If you’re dealing with “Nancy” then it’s a shady back door operation. They list all the different vials in iu’s that ansomone produce, think it goes from 2-16iu.
But ask them for anything other than the 4iu and 10iu vials and see what you get back 

And Nancy is a bloke by the way


----------



## Uncleb (Jul 27, 2021)

Ok. Are they still operating as usual?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

winny1001 said:


> I have been getting this direct from the factory , but they have stopped correspondence. does anyone know if they have stopped doing it.
> 
> Could anyone suggest a similar alternative
> 
> ...


GenX or GenA…. both meds as good as Ansomone


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> Makes me laugh when I see people posting that they get ansomone direct from the factory lol
> 
> I can assure you that no one on here is getting ansomone direct!
> 
> ...


So is this nacy person good to go or should I stear clear


----------

